#  > Unit Wise Notes for All Engineering Courses and Applications >  > Electrical Engineering Unit and Topic Wise Study Notes >  >  Basic Vocational Knowledge of Circuits,Formulas and Tables for Electrical Engineering

## faadoo-test0001

Download Basic Vocational Knowledge of Circuits,Formulas and Tables for Electrical Engineering. This Textbook is intended for all trainees in the field of electrotechnology. It contains the more important circuitdiagrams and formulas and a limited number of selected tables of direct−current and alternating−currentengineering.

*CONTENTS-

*Basic Vocational Knowledge − Circuits, Formulas and Tables − Electrical Engineering


Preface


1. Selected Graphical Symbols of Electrotechnology
1.1. Graphical Symbols for General Circuit Elements
1.2. Graphical Symbols for Types of Current, Voltage and Connections
1.3. Graphical Symbols for Lines and Line Connections
1.4. Graphical Symbols for Resistors
1.5. Graphical Symbols for Capacitors
1.6. Graphical Symbols for Coils and Transformers
1.7. Graphical Symbols for Current and Voltage Transformers
1.8. Graphical Symbols for Electrochemical and Electrothermal Sources
1.9. Graphical Symbols for Tubes
1.10. Graphical Symbols for Semiconductors
1.11. Graphical Symbols for Switching Devices
1.12. Graphical Symbols for Machines
1.13. Graphical Symbols for Meter Movements and Measuring Instruments
1.14. Graphical Symbols of Electroacoustics
1.15. Graphical Symbols for Wiring Plans


2. Bell Circuits
2.1. Direct−current Bell
2.2. Alternating−current Bell
2.3. House Bell Installation
2.4. Alarm Systems


3. Basic Circuits of Illumination ingineering
3.1. Circuit−breaking Arrangements
3.2. Series Circuits
3.3. Two−way Switching Circuits
3.4. Staircase Lighting Circuits
3.5. Fluorescent Lamp Circuits


4. Electrical Machines
4.1. Direct−current Machines
4.2. Three−phase Machines
4.3. Transformers


5. Contactor Circuits
5.1. Types of Excitation of the Control
5.2. Possibilities of Representing Contactor Circuits
5.3. Reversing Contactor Circuits
5.4. Arc Extinguishing Circuits
5.5. Three−contactor Star−delta Connection
5.6. Squirrel−cage Induction Motor
5.7. Slipring Rotor
5.8. Interference Suppression
5.9. Light−current Controlled Power Plant with Impulse Relay


6. Rectifier Circuits
6.1. Rectifier Circuits of Alternating Current
6.2. Rectifier Circuits of Three−phase Current


7. Measurement Circuits
7.1. Measurement Circuits in Direct−current Installations
7.2. Measurement Circuits in Alternating−current Installations
7.3. Measurement Circuits in Three−phase Installations


8. Protective Circuits


9. Circuits in Motor Vehicles
9.1. Battery Charger
9.2. Ignition Systems
9.3. Starting Aid for Diesel Engines
9.4. Turn−signal Flasher


10. Tables


11. Basic symbols and formulas of electrical engineering
11.1. General direct current engineering
11.2. Magnetic field
11.4. Electric field
11.5. Alternating current engineering
11.6. Calculation of power





  Similar Threads: A Textbook of Electrical Technology: Basic Electrical Engineering by B.L. theraja Basic Electrical Engineering App General Knowledge Basic Limits and Derivatives Formulas Basic Maths formulas full guidance Autocad basic knowledge book

----------

